# Long term storage of bread



## jbrooks19

I was wondering what options there are for storing bread long-term. I know you can store the ingredients for bread long term but what about the bread itself? My wife (Love her to death) can't bake bread, she has tried. So, is there any ways to preserve store bought bread for a long period of time?? Also, without refrigeration.


----------



## warrior4

Do you call hardtack bread? Cause that stuff seems to last for just about ever. Otherwise the only way I've gotten a loaf to last a bit longer is to chuck it in the freezer.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Good options are pan bread which is like making pancakes. The other is fry bread which is more like a donut.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Short term get frozen bread dough which you just allow to rise then bake. I like Rhodes best but there is also Bridgeford.


----------



## sideKahr

The Jewish matzo crackers are similar to bread, and are so dry they should store well. There is also brown bread in a can, usually out around the holidays. I actually like the brown bread with a little cream cheese, and can vouch that it keeps for years.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Bannock it's super easy cooks up in 10 mins.


----------



## hayden

I noticed on the store bought bread, that the mold always grows on the bottom. So everyday I rotate the bread a quarter turn. Seems to help make the bread last longer for me.


----------



## Spice

Hayden, that will hide the presence of the mold by delaying its fruiting, not slow its growing ... at least that's the biological theory. On the up side, bread molds aren't generally toxic - although making bread from moldy *rye* grain is a Terrible idea. Tortillas work. Also, persistence should pay off one way or another. Swap out yeasts, recipes, temperatures, bakers ... if the bread doesn't get better you'll probably get used to it and like it well enough anyway.


----------



## jbrooks19

I found a recipe for long term store-able bread. 4 cups flour, 4 teaspoons salt and ad water to consistency, 2 cups or so. Then bake on 375 to the hardness you like. Vacuum seal this and it will store a LONG time.


----------



## N..R..A

A Macdonald hamburger bun will never mold.


----------



## Wallimiyama

Mountain House offers Pilot Bread in #10 cans...


----------



## Maine-Marine

jbrooks19 said:


> My wife (Love her to death) can't bake bread, she has tried.


She can....


----------



## Wrangler rayan

C'mon man. Not that hard. I just did my 1st ever loaf today. Flour, baking powder, salt, milk, veggy oil. Start simple. Figure what good would storing food be if I can't cook something.


----------



## PaulS

I have two sourdough starters that are active, two envelopes of dried starter (just add water and feed), and the only ingredient I absolutely need is flour and water. It tastes better with a little salt but it is only for the taste. My basic bread recipe only has three ingredients: Flour, water and salt and it makes a hardy loaf that is not only good but fun to eat.

I don't know anything bread related that I can't use sourdough for - if you can think of something pass it on because I have made French, Italian, and loaf breads using sourdough and I have made biscuits, cinnamon rolls and waffles. If I want an "airier" bread I just add a bit of baking powder just before cooking it. I have made everything I have needed with a bit of flour and a bit of water - the yeast grows wild. 

The Amish friendship bread is just sourdough that hasn't been aged to get the "sour taste".


----------



## Desert Marine

N..R..A said:


> A Macdonald hamburger bun will never mold.


You are absolutely right. However, that's not food. :68: That stuff will kill you faster than a nuke bomb.


----------



## 7052

Tortillas store well. I stack them in 30 high stacks, and vacuum seal them. I have some that are almost 3 years old, and they LOOK perfectly fine. I haven't opened them to try them yet. So far I have only done corn, but I see no reason why flour ones won't work.


----------



## Moonshinedave

Is lasting 50 years long enough? 5 Helpful Ways to Make Hardtack


----------



## Ralph Rotten

You can freeze bread but it gets a little soggy when it thaws sometimes...best if you use a frost free freezer.

Didja know that beer was invented by people trying to find better ways to store bread. Best damned accident in history.


----------



## HuntingHawk

I make three loaves at a time & two go into the freezer. Never had trouble with soggy bread when taken out & thawed.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Frost free, and you should be ok. Works even better with banana bread n little specialties. 

Off topic, but for the mice in my wifes classroom i bake a loaf in my bread machine and let them hollow it out for a house. Funny thing is the roles the mice play in the process. Even with wild mice, the males do the heavy work and tunneling, and the females handle making the interior cozy. So it turns out some of our genderal roles are preprogrammed, not sexist as many believe.


----------



## bigwheel

Moonshinedave said:


> Is lasting 50 years long enough? 5 Helpful Ways to Make Hardtack


Thanks a lot for the link. Think I will go make some hard tack. Should be pretty good crumbled up in a can of soup. Nice neighbor back in college was a full blooded ***** who's granny got C Rations from the guvment and she would give them to him and he would give them to us sometimes. Always had them hard crackers in there which could be used for roofing shingles if a person got desperate. Sorta acquired a taste for them things. The little pack of smokes and toilet paper come in handy too. Or maybe those were K Rations. I get them letters mixed up sometimes. Bound to have been leftover from Korea maybe.


----------

